# Hey Uber!



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey Uber! Remember this? http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-cfo-because-we-can-2015-5

Want to know why so many of us have now kicked you to the curb and quit?

Because _*we*_ can!


----------



## ThaUBBA (Feb 13, 2016)

Tragic romance.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

"In March, Novogratz and Fortress Investments put money into Uber's chief rival, Lyft."

And not because they could, but because the hedge fund manager knew that the attitude of the Uber CFO was a recipe for disaster.


----------

